# Cliff Martinez mobile studio...



## Alex Cuervo (Jun 3, 2013)

This is awesome:

http://badassdigest.com/2013/06/03/only-god-forgives-those-who-arent-impressed-with-cliff-martinezs-mobile-stu/ (http://badassdigest.com/2013/06/03/only ... obile-stu/)

Haters in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## mark812 (Jun 3, 2013)

The proof that one doesn't need to spend €50,000 on a fancy super-treated studio with ATC monitors and €2000 audio interface, 10 slave computers etc. (not talking about audio engineers) to make great, original music. And his music certainly is. I think that in many cases gear and "new" obsession can kill creativity.

But on the other side, those headphones...:mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 3, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with this setup. When you compose in your head, like the most composers do (?) you can also be happy with a pen and paper.... .

I sometimes hum my ideas only into a H4n handy recorder. Works also great.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 3, 2013)

I often come up with some of my best melodies while making a tuna sandwich. 

Uploading pic of empty can of tuna now.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 3, 2013)

Beats audio headphones?


----------



## Kralc (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe the headphone choice is a way to get into the main character's state of mind. 
Someone who obviously makes bad desicions. :wink:

That'd be awesome though. Just chilling in Thailand, writing a soundtrack. Cliff knows how it's done.


----------



## AR (Jun 4, 2013)

See guys, the second person I know, who scores on Beats Audio.


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 4, 2013)

yah but who really mixes on those pieces of shit?

anyway. I've been trying to consolidate my rig over the past few months to take a trip cross country with no real destination on the train. Got a Korg Nano setup. Will probably upgrade from this macbook core 2 duo to an i7, and then pick up a small cheap PC i7 max it with RAM and SSD to run along side it as a second sampler box when I really want to push things for myself, and see how far I can get.

Most of my work will be editing and sampling work again, so I really wont need much (the second box is to test larger arrangements/nkis), but it took nearly a decade to get out of the mindset that I needed to buy a house and build a studio (and longer to get rid of the 2.5 picket fence thing)

portable gear has gotten so amazing. I've got my H4n, the lappys.

it's the EXACT opposite of where I thought my life would be from 15 years ago, mostly because of my preconceptions and coveting of gear/shineys, but also partly because I never fully understood how far our tools and hardware would come and how accessible they would be.

for the record I'll be using my Atriio In ears with custom molds most of the time. Slight bump in the 4-6kish response, but I'd take these things over hyped up dre's anyday, that's including low end. So much clarity and depth for in ears.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice find, Alex.


----------



## Madrigal (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. The movie hasn't been getting the best reviews but I'm curious about its score now. 

I was recently wondering what would be the best way to bring music to the clients instead of them coming to the studio. 

It would also be a lot easier to travel and keep your client list while your away with this kind of setup. 

Nonetheless, I dislike working on a laptop with headphones. It always feels like trying to draw or write blindfolded or playing tennis with a pirate patch.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 4, 2013)

His main studio rig isn't much bigger.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm listening to Only God Forgives and it's great as it's own surreal ride ala early 70s Morricone. Cliff Martinez is just incredible. Can't wait for the flick.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not possible to write good music on that set-up. You need more stuff that's bigger.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 14, 2013)

ha...totally


----------



## mark812 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just saw the movie last night. Holy f"%k! :D Cliff's score is great as usual.


----------

